# Advise on new meat slicer



## 53rdcard (May 20, 2015)

I have had a chefs choice for a while, and it has served me well, but i want to step up to a larger more professional unit to get those consistent deli ultra thin slices. i would like to keep it in the $350-400 range, but am willing to go up to $500

I remember reading some threads on the slicers from vacuum sealers unlimited, a while back and how they were good slicers. but i cant seem to find anything on them now.

I am of course open to all suggestions. 

I also have already checked locally and not found anything


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2015)

It took me a while watching Craigslist but I scored a 12" Univex for under 200.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## freakynorm (May 21, 2015)

I tried looking for a while on Craigslist but people were overcharging for really old banged up units. I returned the Chef's Choice unit I had because, like you said, it just wasn't enough to get those ultra-thin slices everyone loves.

I splurged because I couldn't wait for a super find on Craigslist and bought an Avantco 12" 1/2hp slicer for $699. It works great and there really isn't anything else at the same price range. You could always save a buck and get the 1/3hp one for $399. I just splurged for 1/2hp model because I happened to have some extra cash, but otherwise I would've went for the 1/3hp one. The main difference is the 1/2hp model will do cheese. I am sure the other will too but not for a prolonged time.

I like the fact that it's brand new and comes with a warranty and such. Plus I didn't have to pay tax and shipping was only $25.

I wrote a review of the slicer I got here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...co-12-1-2hp-meat-slicer-short-review-and-pics

Here's a link to the 1/3hp model

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-3-hp/177SL312.html


----------



## rexster314 (May 21, 2015)

If you're not in a big hurry, it's possible to find slicers on Craigslist. I scored a 12" Hobart for 150$ after looking/waiting for about a month. YMMV. It's built like a tank


----------



## freakynorm (May 21, 2015)

That's a helluva score! I live out in the boonies and the closest metro area is Seattle and even then, I had no luck. I was laughing because people were trying to sell the cheap Chef's Choice models on Craigslist for more than you could buy them from Amazon.

I saw some Hobarts for sale on Craigslist but they were in really bad shape and they wanted $500+ for them. It was crazy.


----------



## 53rdcard (May 22, 2015)

Well the day after i posted this thread, i found a listing on craigslist for a General 10" slicer, it was a older model one, but it also was only $100, and was only missing the slicer deflector, and i found that on ebay for $7 it runs, everything moves like it should, it needs some serious cleaning, especially under, not sure what it is called but it is the part that moves when you turn the thickness adjusting knob. that part has a rubber circle seal around it, and it has a TON of unidentified black gunk under it, this piece looks as though it should be clear.

Im pretty handy mechanically so i am working on taking it all apart and cleaning every bit, then putting it all back together, while i wait for the deflector to arrive. so once it shows i can start using it.

if anyone has any experience taking this kind of slicer apart, im all ears, never turn down advice













00w0w_2cqGsRNUBBf_600x450.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ May 22, 2015


----------



## freakynorm (May 22, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## themule69 (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations on the score.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

